# Moss grow out tanks



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i guess a simple light and sponge filter would work. i dont think there needs to be alot of work that goes into it.

GL with your fish room


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's the thing... Moss doesn't grow fast.

If you want enough moss for 25 tanks, you should start growing the moss 2 years before you setup your tanks, lol.

I actually tried this, I had 5 inch deep tubs under 20 hours of light a day, with house plant ferts and it STILL grew slow. If you find the secret to fast moss, let me know.

So far the fastest growing moss I have are fissidens and xmas. I don't use java moss because it's so ugly, but I can grow enough fissidens in a month to chop off and replant.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I've got a couple. 

Patience is a virtue.

-Andrew


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I wonder if injecting Co2 would speed the growth up? The ferns that are grow with it get very tall.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Hilde said:


> I wonder if injecting Co2 would speed the growth up? The ferns that are grow with it get very tall.


To me it isn't worth it. It is just moss after all.

-Andrew


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

A Hill said:


> To me it isn't worth it. It is just moss after all.


How about trying the diy Co2 system for a 10G. You just need 2 soda bottles, tubing, a glass diffuser ($5 on Ebay), yeast, sugar and water. Not to costly


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Hilde said:


> How about trying the diy Co2 system for a 10G. You just need 2 soda bottles, tubing, a glass diffuser ($5 on Ebay), yeast, sugar and water. Not to costly


Thats exactly what Im doing for a 10g moss tank I setup this week except with pressurized Co2. I know it grows slow but having extra mosses on hand is always a good thing. Either to put in other tanks or to sell for some extra cash. I'm not sure I'd dedicate more than one small tank for the purpose but if you have the room go for it.


----------



## Rory (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya co2 would be nice but I want simple. I have even gotten away from as many "powered" filters as possible. 90% of everything will be on sponges in the room, my electrical bill will thank me.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

How about doing El Natural then? Just $3 Scott's top soil with $3 pool filter sand. The decomposition of organic materials in the substrate adds CO2 to the water, more CO2 than is obtained from the air. So if you leave the tops off they will also get some Co2 from air. 
Hoppy


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Hilde said:


> A Hill said:
> 
> 
> > To me it isn't worth it. It is just moss after all.
> ...


See the quote you quotedroud:

I mean, with moss simplicity and patience is key. DIY CO2 isn't worth because time is money. In more seriousness I just haven't found anything of the sort to really be worth the extra effort. All moss needs is time and light and water to some extent. 

What you're saying will work, even with the dirt, but that just gets messy.

-Andrew


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

the fastest way to grow out moss is to shred it. many many tiny pieces to start will grow out more moss quicker than starting with one clump. since eac piece will be able to grow from both ends(plus wherever it branches). it'll still be slow but it'll be a LOT of slow if you get what I mean. oh and I would just leave it floating loose on top of the water. JMO


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread, I have been wondering this same thing for some time, mainly just with flame moss though...should that be left floating on the top as well, as it really only grows upwards?


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Here's the thing... Moss doesn't grow fast.
> 
> 
> I actually tried this, I had 5 inch deep tubs under 20 hours of light a day, with house plant ferts and it STILL grew slow. If you find the secret to fast moss, let me know.
> ...



So, is this the most effective way to grow moss then? 
Does one have to do regular water changes?
What about a filter?
Should the moss be floating or does it depend on type?
What about lights? Types/Watts/Height from tub?

Hopefully someone has time to answer all my questions

Thanks so Much!


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

I have grown Java Moss fast enough to get dramatic pearling from it and doubling of the moss in less than a month. High light + CO2 + ferts, IE a typical high tech planted tank setup.

There might be some worth in trying to grow the moss emersed on mesh in a 100% RH environment.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have noticed that dry start method helps ground cover grow faster. Here is how Chasintrades did it. 

Also found this info somewhere-
Cover the tank, add light and substrate.
You can mist the plants with a NPK and trace solution 2x a week 
Add the taller stem plants after you fill the tank up and/or other plants that ADAPT FAST. Wait to add most stem plants as you add the water. a week later, algae eaters a another week, then main fish.

I wonder if it would work with moss.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

If its a moss grow out tank to sell the moss, an airstone, weekly fert doses and light are all that are needed. Otherwise your paying more for electricity, bulbs, co2, and time monitoring than what the moss is worth.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

chad320 said:


> If its a moss grow out tank to sell the moss, an airstone, weekly fert doses and light are all that are needed. Otherwise your paying more for electricity, bulbs, co2, and time monitoring than what the moss is worth.



Alright, sounds good, but how much light and for how long? and should I have some fish or shrimp in the tank as well?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> Alright, sounds good, but how much light and for how long? and should I have some fish or shrimp in the tank as well?


My moss tank doesnt have any Fauna in it. Just moss. I run my light on the same timer as the regular tank next to it for a 10 hour photo period. I do use a plant bulb though which is really pink light and would really annoying on a regular tank. 18w over a half filled 10g tank...


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I had moss growing pretty fast emersed.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

Awesome, thanks everyone I will have to try some of these idea's


----------



## Rory (Jun 26, 2009)

All my moss came in looking like complete crap, its all in tiny lil pieces too as if they were clippings. Plus its brown, my cherries are not even picking at it. Not happy in the least bit and wont be going back.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Bummmmmer, sounds like star moss from aquatic magic.

haha, yeah, they're not the best place to get moss if you got it from them.

Now for growing moss, I'd put moss in a very shallow pan with water almost covering it, emersed. That's the fastest it'll grow (except willow moss, which grows really fast immersed)


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

Do all mosses grow emersed?

How many types of mosses will grow under low light?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

It stinks when your stuff comes in crappy, hope you got your money back.

Stop thinking about the dollar signs and consider what you like about the hobby. 
You won't be able to create as much moss as you think you might, and you cant compete with commercial growers. You live in Canada, not somewhere tropical where you could actually produce tons of plants outside. You also have to remember your electric bill. At least the lights will create heat during your long winters!

Its nice being able to have a fish room, but a fishroom with 25 tanks with the sole purpose of growing moss... eh to each their own I suppose. Why not set up 5 tanks first, let your moss grow out, get some fish and shrimps and see how you like taking care of a few tanks. 25 tanks is a lot of work. Not sure where you're coming from or what tanks you're running now but start slow, its the way to go.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> Do all mosses grow emersed?
> 
> How many types of mosses will grow under low light?


I've kept both java moss and willow moss with nothing but ambient light and they stay green and healthy.


----------



## Rory (Jun 26, 2009)

I started small years ago, it all started with a betta in a planted 10g. It has now flourished into my mechanical/laundry room with 14 tanks currently. Im currently selectively breeding OEBT, OEBlond tigers, A-SSS CRS, A-SSS CBS, snowball and cherry shrimp. 
The moss rack looks sad with tiny brown pieces of moss floating but with time it will bounce back. I asked for them to send me new stuff as I was only able to salvage about 10% of the 2"x2" pads.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

People expect too much from moss. They forget that it is a plant! Every plant wants certain things to grow. You cant put tons of lighting right over a piece of moss and expect it to grow like weeds. In my 10 gallon I have a bunch of moss. My experiment was to not dose the tank with anything for a week and then to dose seachems recommended dosing the second week with no CO2. In the first week of testing my moss showed no sign of growth and showed about 20% browning. In the second week I noticed a sudden burst in growth the 2nd day. By the end of the week I saw 100% more growth/green color than the week with no ferts. I agree that moss can survive in low light and with no additives but I cannot say it will thrive under those conditions. If you want a plant to grow and show positive results, do something about it!


----------

